# Something very true about vocal music...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Once you taste quality vocal music, you wont like instrumental music like you use to.Let's shoot an anecdote, there were these punks whit dogs playing banjo duo near the subway station and everyone including me were like darn can they quit it, and some people give em money so they would play fast franticly i was so annoy.

The next thing i would do when i arrived home was play some vocal music to cleanse my head.Another cool anecdote a cool dude at a liquor store talk to me about polyphony and
tallis scholar rendition of Allegri, see im not the only one in my neighborhood that enjoy sutch 
music.

But here the thing how can , come back to instrumental music after all these intense vocal music composer of ancient lore , good question.Than you ask yourself the following question how come 
vocal music of renaissance dosen play more, since it's bold refined rich marvelous, how can someone
hate sutch stuff.

These were my two cents on vocal music :angel:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm afraid I go on liking both instrumental and vocal - I like dancing, and I like singing. 
Why be exclusive?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Good point maybe im a ''fetishistic'' of vocal music, but i do enjoy my new instrumental dance music of renaissance called
Chominciamento di Gioia which mean begining of joy in English , it's a lovely cd, i can and will appreciated sutch music
perhaps the thing is i like vocal music better than instrumental or good decent vocal music is new to me and im still in some phase into my bubble or my confort zone let's says.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Your local liquor store certainly has a refined clientele. At the liquor store I go to, renaissance polyphony is rarely a topic of conversation.

I understand what you mean. I used to listen to both instrumental music and vocal music, but lately I've been listening to vocal music exclusively. I don't know if there's a medical term for this phenomenon. Perhaps it's because there's so much recorded music available these days - certainly more than one person can listen to in an entire lifetime - that we tend to zero-in on what we like the best. Or perhaps it's just a phase I'm going through.

I have to object to the word 'hate' when referring to people who choose not to listen to vocal music. I think 'indifference' is a more appropriate word.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I'm afraid I go on liking both instrumental and vocal - I like dancing, and I like singing.
> Why be exclusive?


Very valued question .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got so much into opera that I hardly listened to instrumental music anymore for a couple years, yet now I am listening more to instrumental. The instruments speak too. I love both, but do find the well-trained, quality human voice to be the supreme musical instrument.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

the interesting point in this discussion is that primarily vocal music was the only music ....long long time ago, because it's from human and doesn't require any additional instruments. Then instruments were invented and even organ was accepted by church as the only instrument which is not a human voice to be present in church, while in orthodox church they didn't accept it. Therefore it's for sure you - deprofundis- feel this way as of having an effect of cleansing your head while listening to vocal music....and I'd say that the best effect could be produced while listening "a capella". That would be a pure vocal music.


----------

